# Photobucket



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

For years I've used Photobucket to park my pictures in and then posted them to forums (including this one for years before the procedure changed to allow direct posting from a computer). Now Photobucket is no longer allowing people to post the images parked there onto forums. Is there any other place on the internet like Photobucket? I'm not willing to pay the enormous $$ they want to allow pics to be posted elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Let us know what you come up with.....
Have been seeing pic's removed with a "up grade your account"symbol instead....and that on older posts.
I went "ad free" for .99 cents a month....
Much cheaper than cigarettes or cell phone bill.....


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Tinypic is a great option. Short URLS, free to use, no image size restrictions, don't even have to sign up if you don't care about keeping the URLs.

Imageshak is closer to photobucket. They're OK too.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is strange,,,,, here is one directly from my Photobucket storage. Just did this the usual way copy and paste the URL on here. Hmmmm Nothing different then any other time. And I am NOT Paying anything either to Photobucket. And Won't~!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ChocolateMouse said:


> Tinypic is a great option.


Tinypic is owned and operated by Photobucket.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It's $39.99 a month for linking and third party hosting. I've been doing it for years and only started getting the "upgrade your account" message in the last 10 days. I'll look at Tinypic. Thanks.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is TinyPic:








This is Photobucket. If my experience with other boards holds true, the image will disappear in a couple of hours.


ETA -- it is already gone.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

TinyPic seems to be working. I just uploaded 5 images to another website. So maybe I've found a solution.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't think that matters because they operate under a different business model.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ChocolateMouse said:


> I don't think that matters because they operate under a different business model.


So did Photobucket.....until they didn't.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

So? That's a huge logical fallacy. Just because MARS company owns Pedigree, a lousy dog food, doesn't mean that just because it recently bought Natura that EVO, a high-end dog food, will suddenly (or ever) become the same quality as Pedigree. They have different staffing teams, etc.

Also, the internet changes. For now, Tinypic works great, so who cares? Why do you care so much? What matters is that it works.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

This is the same way I've always posted from Photobucket to a forum. Go to the picture on Photobucket, on the right hand side of the picture, under "share this photo" choose IMG, copy the link, and come here and paste it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya so did I don't see any difference from Photobucket. Same as things have been for years as far as I am concerned. Just click on share and go down to copy link, no big deal and it works the same now as for years.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

See my post #7 above. It may have to do with how many pics you post since the graphic displayed shows 100%. Maybe there is a "grace" amount and I went over that. But at any rate, according to their website the only level of account that allows third party hosting costs $39.99 a month. 
As long as Tiny pic works, that's OK with me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ChocolateMouse said:


> So? That's a *huge logical fallacy*.


No.
It's a simple fact stated in 6 simple words.
Don't look for hidden meanings.



Bearfootfarm said:


> So did Photobucket.....until they didn't





ChocolateMouse said:


> *Why do you care *so much?


Now there's an example of "fallacy" although it's not a logical assumption on your part.
One more time, I just stated a couple of simple facts.
Anything you read into that is all in your mind.



ChocolateMouse said:


> What matters is that *it works*.


So did Photobucket...until it didn't.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow. Ok. You just go ahead and do you then. *shrug*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ChocolateMouse said:


> You just go ahead and do you then.


That's all I ever do.
Just like you.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

THe photo bucket change was for people who host image for 3rd party forsale sites. YOU cant host images for amazon or ebay sales on photobucket without paying now. Linking is still ok, just not for "profit sites" See the new photobucket terms and conditions.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, but the site I want the pictures to appear on is a forum very similar to HT, except for quilters. I don't know why people won't believe me. Here's an example of what happens when I try to post on THIS forum, which has nothing for sale. I have never posted pics on E-Bay or Amazon as I don't sell there.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Something to consider, we now have a media section, to add photos, and short videos.

I've added some home made bubble bars, and will add additional soaps I make to test the functionality with. However feel free to check out what I've done so far.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/media/red-white-blue.5/

It also has the BBcode placements there for ease of use.


----------

